# Brute force 750 grill????



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Im thinking of building a grill for my 07 brute...I hvnt seen anything yet that just jumped out at me. Im not fond of the mesh. I thought about cutting down a billet grill but im just not sure if it will look right. Any ideas....Throw them out there and mabey I can rig it up lol!!!! Im thinkin of running a 09 bumper cover what yall think?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I seen pic on here in Kawisaki pic section with a brute maybe a 08 that had a billet grill, I thought it looked pretty sweet


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeh that's my brute with the billet grill. It was cut out of a larger grill and had a bracket made for it. Looks sweet. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes it does look good....:haha:


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

tx3kgtman said:


> Yeh that's my brute with the billet grill. It was cut out of a larger grill and had a bracket made for it. Looks sweet.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Post a Pic?


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

i cut mine out of an scion tc front grille the height is perfect an all i did was trim the sides down to fit the rest of the opening,sorry no picts here


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry I need to check these posts more often. Ill take some pictures and put them up tomorrow. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet to me!


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

brutus750i said:


> i cut mine out of an scion tc front grille the height is perfect an all i did was trim the sides down to fit the rest of the opening,sorry no picts here


did you use the top scion tc grill or the bottom bumper one? thinking of buying a black billet grill for my 05 750i


----------

